
HP z2 mini is now available - themihai
http://store.hp.com/us/en/mdp/business-solutions/hp-z2-mini-workstation--1#!&Tab=features
======
themihai
It's worth to note that the price is almost double than advertised in the
press release[0] and there is no Xeon configuration available.

[0] [http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-news/press-
release.html?id=23647...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-news/press-
release.html?id=2364757)

~~~
jeromenerf
Indeed, 1300+USD with an i3, 8gb of ram and no ssd doesn't quite fit the
original announcement.

The current offer seems limited to "entry level" base, hence no xeon yet.

I'm afraid this machine is more of a pricier mac mini than a cheaper macpro
alternative.

I kinda like the form factor and linux support though.

------
sheraz
They must not think people on mobile want to see the site.

Ouch.

